# Installation Problems



## Juggalizzle (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey all...I'm an advanced PC user I guess but new to overclocking/building. I'm trying to install atitool but right after I click to agree to terms of installation a box comes up to tell me to close atitool before proceding !?! That doesn't make alot of sense to me. 

Also, is there a forum here to get comments on a new system setup I'm about to build?

Any Help?


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 27, 2006)

start a thread in general hardware listing the components of the system you intend to build.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 27, 2006)

was there a different version of ati tool installed before you tried the version u are attemping now? what OS u running?


----------



## Juggalizzle (Nov 27, 2006)

no...first i've heard of atitool....XP Pro


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 27, 2006)

so did it install any files? check in add/remove programs and see if its listed there,if it is removbe it and reboot and try again good luck


----------



## Juggalizzle (Nov 27, 2006)

No it didn't get that far...i get a box saying it will now install....then the "agree to terms" box...click next and it tells me to close atitool before proceding.


----------



## Alcpone (Nov 27, 2006)

Juggalizzle said:


> No it didn't get that far...i get a box saying it will now install....then the "agree to terms" box...click next and it tells me to close atitool before proceding.



Try ati tray tools instead!


----------



## Juggalizzle (Dec 6, 2006)

ati tray tools works great!


----------



## Alcpone (Dec 6, 2006)

Juggalizzle said:


> ati tray tools works great!



I find it lets me get a better oc for some reason!


----------

